# Diver fights to save catch, and arm, during surprise grouper attack



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## steveMD (Apr 9, 2010)

yikes, that was scary close. talk about being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Indeed. Sucks he lost his catch.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am afraid I would have sank a speer in the side of that grouper if it had my hand in his mouth. 

Darin


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Guess someone else was "fishing" too.:fishing: Too bad he wasn't quick with a leg knife he could of bagged the grouper too.


----------

